# Single Coil RTA Wicking Technique



## Yiannaki

Howdy guys 

@Wesley contacted me to ask about my wicking method I use for my single coil RTAs. This method will work well in any kayfun style RTA (Lemo 1, 2, Subtank, delta II, etc)

I am not claiming this to be the ultimate method. I just find it works really well for me. It works especially well for high VG liquids in these tanks which ordinarily struggle to wick these juices effectively.

PS one can use either Koh Gen Doh or Rayon for this Method.

*Step one:*

Thread your cotton through your coil. You want to make sure that the cotton is not too tight but simultaneously, not too loose.

Rather thread through a more generous amount and move the wick back and forth in the coil which will help to get it sitting just slightly snug as well as the even out the puffiness of the wick on each end of the coil







*Step Two:*

Grab a sharp scissors and trim off the end bits of the wick, but still leaving a generous amount at each side.

Using a pieces of kanthal or a small screw driver, comb the wick very gently outward from each side. This helps to thin the wick out and get it fluffy so it's not too dense.






*Step Three:*

Using your thinnest micro screwdriver press the wick down until it touches the base of the deck. Use that screw driver to mark the point on the wick so you can cut the wick at that point. I generally move the screw driver back and forth in this position and it leaves a crease on the wick so I know where to cut.

Repeat this process on the other end of the wick as well.

Please excuse the poor quality of this picture. I know it's really blurred. Lol but it might help illustrate the above point.






The next picture is taken after trimming both sides.






*Step Four:*

Using your screw driver, gently fluff the wick a little. Then blow on the wick to get it to fan out against the deck of the coil. In the same way you would for a pancake wick.

Your setup should now look like this if you have a lemo 2





and like this if you have a subtank mini





Both are the same of course  It's just for demo purposes that I've included both where I could.

*Step Five:*

This step is what actually sets my method apart from the pancake method.

So after having fanned out your wick by blowing on it, use the trusty little screwdriver to tame some of the wick and move it down toward the deck.

Pull some of the fanned parts on the side back down and push up some of the fanned parts at the top to further separate them from the bottom part of the wick.

If I had to put it into percentages, I would say push back down, 70% of thr fanned out wick and further push out the other 30% of the fanned out wick.

It should now look as follows









*Step Six:*

Using your scissors, cut off the pieces which are sticking out at the top. You'll now notice that your wick is starting to look draped already. You have essentially thinned out the wick to allow it to wick easier.

It will look like this :











*Step Seven: *

Grab your juice and saturate your wick. Lift it up to ensure your get all of the wick saturated.

Like so:









*Step Eight:*

Using the screw driver once again, move the wick back down onto the deck and gently press the wick up against the side of the deck to ensure your channels are unobstructed.

Placed the bottom chimney piece on and from the top, gently press the wick against the sides just to make sure it's sitting nicely. Wick will move over time but if you have cut the wick right, it won't go covering up your channels.
















I hope this helps 

Feel free to shout if you have any questions






Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 18 | Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Raslin

@Yiannaki, brilliantly done. This should be a sticky. Thank you for taking the time to do this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DarkSide

@Yiannaki THANK YOU...This is going into my "text book" and I will be following each step with great excitement when my vape mail arrives!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Super informative post @Yiannaki!!
Thank you !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## stevie g

is there any particular reason you did not torque the coil to be parallel with the juice channels of the lemo, is there a method to the madness?.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Sprint said:


> is there any particular reason you did not torque the coil to be parallel with the juice channels of the lemo, is there a method to the madness?.


I generally do, but with this particular coil on the lemo I was testing to see if it had any effect as I had seen a pic in the past where someone had it skew like that. 



Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## stevie g

to your mind did it do anything?.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Sprint said:


> to your mind did it do anything?.


Nothing whatsoever. Will just allign it straight for the next one.

I could only see this begin useful if one wants to try and squeeze a slightly longer coil in but it's not really an issue on the lemo 2. On the kayfun it would be.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ET

Thanks will give this method a go next time i rewick

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Yiannaki said:


> Nothing whatsoever. Will just allign it straight for the next one.
> 
> I could only see this begin useful if one wants to try and squeeze a slightly longer coil in but it's not really an issue on the lemo 2. On the kayfun it would be.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Yep, that's exactly where that skew method originated. When I built a lot on the Kayfun back in the day p) I sometimes had to go at an angle, but not purely for fitting it, also to get the wick to the side of the juice channel for easier wicking 

Excellent wicking tutorial @Yiannaki

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

Raslin said:


> @Yiannaki, brilliantly done. This should be a sticky. Thank you for taking the time to do this.


Great presentation ,will be giving this a try!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie

Finally found it @Yiannaki 

That build you did in my monster is absolutly amazing man, dont really want to take it out but the Koopor doesnt dig it. Keep having to chuck it on the snow wolf to bump up the resistance. lol

Gonna have to rebuild it with 28g Ni200. meh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

How long do coils generally last ?


----------



## shaunnadan

WARMACHINE said:


> How long do coils generally last ?



Depends on the wire type and juice you use. Some juices junk up coils pretty fast. 

I'm impressed with ss coils recently, I have 1 build that's close to 5 months old and still going strong.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

shaunnadan said:


> Depends on the wire type and juice you use. Some juices junk up coils pretty fast.
> 
> I'm impressed with ss coils recently, I have 1 build that's close to 5 months old and still going strong.


When you say junk up the coils, won't dry firing clean them up, or do they get damaged from the juice ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

WARMACHINE said:


> When you say junk up the coils, won't dry firing clean them up, or do they get damaged from the juice ?



Often dry firing them can clean them but after a while you also see the coil "getting tired" lol

I find the coil won't pulse nicely, there is residual taste that almost chemical even after rinsing and no matter how much you dry fire and brush them there is almost like a "rust" finish to them

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Have you played with v2 of the subtank? It went into storage for me due to the fact that it was always throwing juice into the driptip area. So I have given up on kangertech. It was a good dream. It's resting in a good place hahah till I see thee most epic photo tutorial of how to wick v2.

Your percentages in the up and down of wicking was so useful in mental picturing. Thanks for this. Looks way more artistic the way you just wicked that. Wow. It changed the way I think. The blowing the material against the deck as well was so new to me. Thanks a billion! It's really useful, and creative

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

WARMACHINE said:


> When you say junk up the coils, won't dry firing clean them up, or do they get damaged from the juice ?


The coils gather up the nicotine as the juices constantly travel along the cotton to be vapes by you. This is where more coils come in by sharing the loads and producing along different channels for smoother, longer lasting great clouds of thought. Less nicotine will definitely help less ~<>~ gunk gather in unison.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zakariya Baker

So everyone, I saw this right after trying new wicking style on my lemo 2. First RTA, hated the dry hitting experience. I did the pancake wick, as coined by Rip Tripper. I thought he was being a bit of a loon till I tested it. I'm subhoming nicely now. The pancake involves leaving about 3mm of wick each end of the coil, and the priming it up. When you prime it, spread the cotton away from the centre of the diameter, making a circle on each side. Thought it would be a wicking nightmare, but it wicks like a boss. Tbh I did try this wick once and the Wells still weren't letting enough of my thick liquid in. With the pancake I got better results. My last test is to leave it overnight to see if it Wells the juice to the point of massive leaking, as that's what I really expected at first. Anyone else try this? Is my infatuation based on delusion?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

Zakariya Baker said:


> So everyone, I saw this right after trying new wicking style on my lemo 2. First RTA, hated the dry hitting experience. I did the pancake wick, as coined by Rip Tripper. I thought he was being a bit of a loon till I tested it. I'm subhoming nicely now. The pancake involves leaving about 3mm of wick each end of the coil, and the priming it up. When you prime it, spread the cotton away from the centre of the diameter, making a circle on each side. Thought it would be a wicking nightmare, but it wicks like a boss. Tbh I did try this wick once and the Wells still weren't letting enough of my thick liquid in. With the pancake I got better results. My last test is to leave it overnight to see if it Wells the juice to the point of massive leaking, as that's what I really expected at first. Anyone else try this? Is my infatuation based on delusion?


Pancake wicking works like a charm! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RiaanRed

Thank you man! Superbly done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zakariya Baker

Just an observation I made using a macrocoil. If i thread my cotton snug in a macro, i get some problems with the wick falling too thick on the sides, and blocking the wells up. So i snip the top of the pancake and only let only half hang. It works, but any better way around it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan

You can add the geekvape ammit to the list. Never seen this tank wick like this with massive air bubbles rapidly rising to the top. My normal method would wick but the bubbles tend to get stuck at the juice flow and rise very slowly. Did not get dry hits with my method but I am converted to using this method.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ripperwbfg

This is the coil I build for my govad RTA up share my own wicking method when I get home so far works the best for me





Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Ripperwbfg said:


> This is the coil I build for my govad RTA up share my own wicking method when I get home so far works the best for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk



mean coil there @Ripperwbfg 

what are the specs ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ripperwbfg

vicTor said:


> mean coil there @Ripperwbfg
> 
> what are the specs ?


I used 2 aliens from demon killer for the core stacked and twisted 26g kanthal on the sides then wrapped it with wire I took of a Clapton it comes out on 0.1ohm on a 2/3 wrap here's a better pic






Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Ripperwbfg said:


> I used 2 aliens from demon killer for the core stacked and twisted 26g kanthal on the sides then wrapped it with wire I took of a Clapton it comes out on 0.1ohm on a 2/3 wrap here's a better pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk



looks crazy man, what do you call it ?

well done, but do you experience any spitback at all with it ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ripperwbfg

vicTor said:


> looks crazy man, what do you call it ?
> 
> well done, but do you experience any spitback at all with it ?


It's spits on lower watts but on 120w it's perfect very warm vape tons of flavour I call it the hellsing coil =]]


Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Ripperwbfg said:


> It's spits on lower watts but on 120w it's perfect very warm vape tons of flavour I call it the hellsing coil =]]
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk




cool, enjoy !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marek_710

I get a heavy "Steam Punk" kinda vibe from this bad boy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

vicTor said:


> looks crazy man, what do you call it ?
> 
> well done, but do you experience any spitback at all with it ?


Think it would be appropriate to call it the "Ripper coil".

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## eugene10111

Hi Guys,

Check out Anton Visser - vape on You tube for very good step by step recoiling video clips. @DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stew

Raindance said:


> Think it would be appropriate to call it the "Ripper coil".
> 
> Regards


Looks like Ice Chains they put on vehicle tyres for snow and ice. LOL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

